
Show HN: Develop a Luigi Pipeline Using Docker - spiside
https://github.com/spiside/docker-luigi
======
spiside
Hey everyone, author here! I wanted to share a project I've been working on
that combines my experience using Luigi in two different projects. The repo
provides a fast and easy way to develop Luigi tasks in a luigi docker cluster
with a worker, scheduler, and a postgres instance recording task history. I
have found working with docker and luigi together made it easy to write tasks
and then deploy them with minimal setup time for other developers to hop on
board.

Let me know if you have any questions!

